# Help - panicking



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi

This evening I was shopping in the supermarket and accidentally banged my trolley into something, causing the trolley handle to bang into my bump, quite hard.    Immediately started panicking, obviously.  Came home and heard the baby's heartbeat on my doppler, but am still worried that I, or rather the trolley, might have done some damage.

Help!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Babies are well cushioned by the amniotic fluid around the baby.  The fact you have listened to bubs is reassuring, there is nothing else you or i, as a midwife would do differently.

Relax...

jan xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Jan.  I know you're right, but it's so hard to relax!

Felt like such an idiot for being careless.


----------

